# Run free Ozzy <3 10/3/09-8/4/11 <3



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

*R.I.P Ozzy​*









Well i'm not quite sure where to start......it's all been such a shock. Earlier this evening,my sweet little darling Ozzy passed away peacefully in his cage. He's not been his usual self all week. He's been alot more sleepy and had a small weight loss. I put that down to old age given that he was just over 2 years. Ozzy was part of the litter that we bred,unfortunately his parents Piddles and Fidgit are no longer with us. He was born on March 10th 2009 and was 1 of 10 babies  We kept him and his brother Puddles (who is also no longer with us). As he was growing up, he was 1 who loved his cuddles (and his ladies too!) lol. He was a cheeky chappy who knew how to get his own way and was proof that looks really can be deceiving:lol: Ozzy was extremely special to me probably because I have brought him up since the moment he was born and was there the moment he died Life for me wont be the same without my baby boy. We have shared many special times together and for them I am thankful. What I do find weird is that Ozzy passed away on Piddles )(his dad) 3rd birthday. I guess he just wanted to join in with the birthday party upon the rainbow bridge. Run free little man.

Love you baby,

Mummy xxxx​


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i was dreading you telling me about the little mans passing, i know how much he means to you 

i wish i could have met the little guy, i loved hearing stories about him

R.I.P little man, i hope the hams are taking care of you , you will never be forgotten


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww im really sorry for your loss RIP


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry Hun! HUGS!!!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

*hugs* to everyone. Thankyou <3


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

RIP Ozzy...
He was very much loved & had a great life, he'll have lots to tell at the bridge.
Run free little fella. 
xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Ozzy and scamper freely at rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

OH i am soo sorry ,RIP Ozzy ,run free over the rainbow ,beauty my sweet hamster will make you feel right at home .
I am soo sorry


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Thankyou all for your kind words. They have been such a comfort. I still can't believe my darling Ozzy is no longer with us i'll always miss and love him with all my heart xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww bless him maybe he did want to see his dad, hugs to you he sounded like an brilliant little guy xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Aw, sorry, he looked really cute x


----------

